# GLN305's Dodge Magnum Build



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I traded in the Colorado for a Dodge Magnum R/T...much better vehicle overall. It's quieter, built better, fast and comfortable. My plans are a simple 3-way active setup using the following equipment:

Head Unit: Eclipse CD-7200MkII

Front Stage:

Arc Audio KS300.4 bridged on a set of Usher 8945P 7" woofers

Arc Audio KS300.4 bridged on a set of ScanSpeak Illuminator D3004/602000's

SubStage:

Arc Audio KS300.2 on a pair of Image Dynamics IDQ12's v.2

I will post pics as they come!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I might beg to differ on the built better point. I work on alot of chargers, challengers and 300's. They are put together about the same, but have a bad propensity for noise...the whole damn car radiates alternator whine.

Good luck. I'll keep an eye out.

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sub enclosure build 12/13/09


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job on the enclosure so far.....I've about quit building sub boxes. Got tired of dusting the entire garage in MDF dust and too lazy to wheel the saw into the back yard.

Jeremy


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

looks cool!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I might beg to differ on the built better point. I work on alot of chargers, challengers and 300's. They are put together about the same, but have a bad propensity for noise...the whole damn car radiates alternator whine.
> 
> Good luck. I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> Jay


My Maggie was ROCK SOLID, bounced it off a jersey wall and then across 2 lanes of traffic into a guard rail and walked away WITHOUT A SCRATCH! 

As to the alternator whine I didnt have any at all and it was quite quiet for the lack of deadener that comes in it from the factory.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

you're lucky. We've had alot of problems with that body style. From what I've been hearing, sometimes it requires running new 12V source from the battery, I've seen people run RCA's through headliners to keep them away from the power wire to the back (and still have noise). It's VERY common. We've had to all but stop using PDX amps in them because they were the worst for picking it up.

I'm not saying the Magnums (and chargers, challengers, 300's etc) aren't decent cars, I'm just saying I don't think they're that much better put together than a Colorado. But my point of view is mainly pertaining to interior panels and stuff...

I actually like the cars.

Jay


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

cant wait for this... im waiting for the same set of ushers to put in my magnum. got my doors set up to drop em right in. urs going in the door or kicks?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

bradknob said:


> cant wait for this... im waiting for the same set of ushers to put in my magnum. got my doors set up to drop em right in. urs going in the door or kicks?


They are going in the doors, I may move them to the kicks later if I go to a 3-way.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

^^ yea ill be 3 way, 3" mids and 1" tweets in the pillars


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice enclosure bro. Looking forward to seeing this build progress.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Today took a detour since I received the extra amp chassis from Arc so I have a set to powdercoat. Here are some pics of them in the process and complete.

Used some Aircraft paint stripper to remove the original paint and baked them at 400 for 20 minutes. Here they are cooling off and ready for the white powder coat:



















Here is an amp chassis after I did a layer of white powder coat:



















Here are the amps complete after a second layer of powder, this time in a color called Stardust blue which is semi-transparent, hence the white undercoat:



















Now hopefully I can call Arc and get some of the badges to place back on the amps like they originally come with!

Here is a pic of the amps as they come from Arc:

http://www.arcaudio.com/productpics/pagedisplays/KS300.4.jpg


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome work!


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Look like the OLD arc amps. Love it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! I hope to get some work done tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks good man, love seeing another magnum.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did a little work today on the amp rack area.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats gonna look slick! What does the rest of the car look like? Got 22s?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

things are looking good...so, how do you powder coat? special equipment?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> Thats gonna look slick! What does the rest of the car look like? Got 22s?


No custom wheels yet, but it's gonna have at least 20's, but probably 22's!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> things are looking good...so, how do you powder coat? special equipment?


Thanks!

For the powdercoating I use a Craftsman powdercoat gun I got on clearance for $25 and a wall oven the a friend gave me from his remodel.


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

this is going to be nice


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some more work done today!




























False floor:


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Feb 4, 2009)

You sure do nice work, but I liked the Colorado better haha. (I drive a Colorado)


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

im diggin it glenn. looking nice.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Canadian_Dude said:


> You sure do nice work, but I liked the Colorado better haha. (I drive a Colorado)


Thanks! I liked the looks of the Colorado, but didn't like the build quality so much.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

That's coming along nicely, Glenn! Have you decided what to cover everything with?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

papacueball said:


> That's coming along nicely, Glenn! Have you decided what to cover everything with?


thanks! I plan to cover the false floor with latex backed black carpet. The box and amp rack frame are going to be covered in vinyl and the amp rack base probably carpet also.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice I love the amps!!!
keep up the nice work...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nice I love the amps!!!
> keep up the nice work...


Thanks to you the amps happened! :beerchug:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great so far! I think my KS amps are getting taken apart this week to be painted too.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

More work, broke out the glue gun! Covered the top of the false floor with latex backed carpet and the bottom with felt just so it isn't plain wood.














































Stealth Mode:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Wow...looks clean


----------



## joeboxer5876 (Dec 20, 2005)

real nice with the stealth mode!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Clean!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice job Glennie..
so when do I bring my car in?..lol


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with the alternator whine problems, but they aren't as bad as the chrysler minivans. so tired of getting rid of whine on overhead tv's ran threw fm-modulators to factory radio.

Doesn't stop me from wanting either an all wheel drive 300 or 4x4 crew cab colorado for my next vehical. Acura TL is on the list too. LOL
Nice stealth build.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

It was wet and rainy today so I spent some time putting the amp shrouds on the amps:

Here's a sample...of course all three look the same LOL


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

love the color on those amps... beautiful


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some work done today! Went with suede on the amp rack cover and enclosure instead of vinyl...I like it!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great! But i thought you were gonna do vinyl. What happened?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, looks great Glenn! Seeing the light at the end of the tunnel yet?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

papacueball said:


> Looks great! But i thought you were gonna do vinyl. What happened?


I like suede better and the suede I had here matched the car's darker color almost exactly.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

chad said:


> Damn, looks great Glenn! Seeing the light at the end of the tunnel yet?


Yessir, the light cometh and that right soon!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You gotta love the hidden amp rack and sub box that Dodge gave us in the Maggies. I had my 3 Aura's and a pair of eD e12o's just like your setup.. Oh and I love the powder spray on the Arc's, VERY NICE INSTALL!!!


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Saw this in person, last night. Looks even better than the pics. Very nice work, Glenn


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Gosh, very impressive. I love how the Arcs came out man.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I love you Glenn.  More precisely, I love your work.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

No pics today, but I got most of the wiring done expect for running the RCA's from the amp rack to the dash. Molex connectors on this car were very easy, they have a big open area on the top with a single layer of plastic. the wire boots are easy to work with also, very big.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

nice build


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments, I have been working my butt off on this stereo and it's nice to get a thumbs up.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looking GREAT !


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

What a hack job!












Kidding! :thumbsup:


----------



## DjWeeDY (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice job !


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I want more pictures.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I got my 40 pack of SPL tiles and use all of them on the front doors. Lemme tell you, these guys are thick and do the job well. They will be my weapon of choice in the future.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Also got the Ushers in the front doors.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tweeters are in the dash.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i luv the attention to detail, in your builds man....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
what is the black [plastic looking] material that you made your door baffles from?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! Looks amazing. Can't wait to see it and hear it in person.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

amitaF said:


> i luv the attention to detail, in your builds man....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> what is the black [plastic looking] material that you made your door baffles from?


Its called Cel Tech and it's available from most plastic supply shops. Very easy to work with.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Wow! Looks amazing. Can't wait to see it and hear it in person.


I can't wait to get it tuned!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything's working, headunit installed...ready to spend countless hours tuning LOL


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Glenn, Does the Eclipse have an external microphone for the phone system?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Glenn, Does the Eclipse have an external microphone for the phone system?


I believe so, I need to figure out how to use it to find out for sure though LOL


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking great man!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

One suggestion I have is to put some open cell foam around the tweeter to press up against the stock grill cover. Soaking up that first reflection really helped out with mine. A dashmat will also be beneficial with tweets firing up at the glass like that. Gotta retard the reflections when the come back down


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> One suggestion I have is to put some open cell foam around the tweeter to press up against the stock grill cover. Soaking up that first reflection really helped out with mine. A dashmat will also be beneficial with tweets firing up at the glass like that. Gotta retard the reflections when the come back down


Foam was already in the plans, had to put the car back together quick LOL. My car won't have a dash mat, too damned ugly IMHO.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

x2 on dashmats


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Which Scan Tweets are those? Over on Madisound they list a few different ones that all look very similar.

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Which Scan Tweets are those? Over on Madisound they list a few different ones that all look very similar.
> 
> Jay


D3004/602000 version.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Jay


No, thank you....reminded me to change my sig!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Foam was already in the plans, had to put the car back together quick LOL. My car won't have a dash mat, too damned ugly IMHO.


At least get one to tune around for demo purposes. Without if all you're hearing are reflections. With it you're hearing more of the original signal the drivers pounding the glass are outputting. Another idea is to cut a piece of ocf and cram it between the dash and glass. I did something similar with a hat in the middle to bust up a standing wave that was screwing everything up before the dash mat. That hump in the drivers side seemed to mess things up for me as well. It either staged too far left or jumped way the hell to the right. Not trying to rip you to shreads Glenn...just relaying structural criticizm that people have given me since we seem to have similar dashes.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> At least get one to tune around for demo purposes. Without if all you're hearing are reflections. With it you're hearing more of the original signal the drivers pounding the glass are outputting. Another idea is to cut a piece of ocf and cram it between the dash and glass. I did something similar with a hat in the middle to bust up a standing wave that was screwing everything up before the dash mat. That hump in the drivers side seemed to mess things up for me as well. It either staged too far left or jumped way the hell to the right. Not trying to rip you to shreads Glenn...just relaying structural criticizm that people have given me since we seem to have similar dashes.


I've been doing this a long time, I know most of the concepts, just hate the way dash mats look LOL. I won't sacrifice EVERYTHING for sq.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I had my tweeters in the dash locations in my Magnum and didnt have any problems with reflections. I put fill in behind the tweeter, sealed it off from above with a piece of sticky foam tape and put the cover back on.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Wolf Car Covers - LeBra Dashmat Dash Covers & Car Bras



> SuedeMat Dash Cover Selector
> 
> Select the Options of your 2006 DODGE MAGNUM R/T
> 
> ...


Dash Covers

Glen, it will look like it belongs


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Wolf Car Covers - LeBra Dashmat Dash Covers & Car Bras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, just don't like them...they never look right. For me to buy one it would have to fit like the dash was custom covered. Carpet or velour on the dash when there isn't any in the rest of the car plus it has sewn seams...don't dig it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What if you took a mold of the top of the dash and wrapped it in suede or something?

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL, can't I just not want a dash mat! All kidding aside, if I find a need to cover the dash in material of some sort, it will be suede and I will remove the dash and do it right.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

3 words...




Decorative throw pillows


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice install. Gave me a few ideas for my Magnum. I hear you on the dash mat, I hate them and refuse to use one.

I'm going to probably go a little different route than you, with 8" in the door and either a wideband or coaxial type in the dash so I can use a low crossover point and keep the mids and highs together on the dash.

I can't make up my mind about the subwoofers. I don't want a conventional box back there. Your setup looks great. You only seemed to lose just a little depth back there which really isn't an issue.

I've considered ditching the spare and running a 15" in there. I don't ever take my car on any long trips, but if I did, I could just through the little spare in the back just in case.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

89grand said:


> Nice install. Gave me a few ideas for my Magnum. I hear you on the dash mat, I hate them and refuse to use one.
> 
> I'm going to probably go a little different route than you, with 8" in the door and either a wideband or coaxial type in the dash so I can use a low crossover point and keep the mids and highs together on the dash.
> 
> ...



If you remove the spare, a pair of 15's would be easily do-able. That spare takes up a lot of space. As far as 8's in the doors, you would need to find one with around 3'' of mounting depth without having to modify the door panels I believe.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> If you remove the spare, a pair of 15's would be easily do-able. That spare takes up a lot of space. As far as 8's in the doors, you would need to find one with around 3'' of mounting depth without having to modify the door panels I believe.


I was going to run some Dayton RS225's in there at 3.5" deep. I made two 3/4" rings and the speaker would clear, although I sold them and never installed them, I did mock it up. The biggest issue isn't the depth of the door, but rather some bracket, or something was there in the way a little. I may even run a Tang Band neo 8" in there. It's small magnet would clear that bracket or whatever it was, I can't remember now, and the depth should be ok.

The door is fairly deep, and the door panel speaker opening is pretty far from the actually mounting area of the door its self, so there is quite a bit of room to play around with in there. Like I noticed you mounted your adapter to the stock 6x9 adapter which is probably what, an inch thick or? I need to get back in there and look because it's been quite a while since I've really looked in there.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

89grand said:


> I was going to run some Dayton RS225's in there at 3.5" deep. I made two 3/4" rings and the speaker would clear, although I sold them and never installed them, I did mock it up. The biggest issue isn't the depth of the door, but rather some bracket, or something was there in the way a little. I may even run a Tang Band neo 8" in there. It's small magnet would clear that bracket or whatever it was, I can't remember now, and the depth should be ok.
> 
> The door is fairly deep, and the door panel speaker opening is pretty far from the actually mounting area of the door its self, so there is quite a bit of room to play around with in there. Like I noticed you mounted your adapter to the stock 6x9 adapter which is probably what, an inch thick or? I need to get back in there and look because it's been quite a while since I've really looked in there.


You are probably right, I was thinking of using a 1'' spacer at the time and measured about 3'' of depth, so now it's probably close to 3.5'', maybe more.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Glen-
how are those Ushers working out for you?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> Glen-
> how are those Ushers working out for you?


They are working wonderfully, one of the best mids I have owned to date. They are taking the power I have without complaint. I have them crossed at 63Hz 24dB/Octave and they do their job flawlessly.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> What if you took a mold of the top of the dash and wrapped it in suede or something?
> 
> Jay


Glenn's not shy about wrapping stuff in suede, vinyl, headliner, carpet, etc.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> They are working wonderfully, one of the best mids I have owned to date. They are taking the power I have without complaint. I have them crossed at 63Hz 24dB/Octave and they do their job flawlessly.


I have my 8945a's crossed at 40 with a 12db slope in ported enclosures tuned to 38 in the home. No need for a sub 99% of the timeMidrange stays nice and clean as well. They truly are great drivers.

The one time I heard the Ushers in a car the midbass was a little lacking. How are they rumbling in the Maggie?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I have my 8945a's crossed at 40 with a 12db slope in ported enclosures tuned to 38 in the home. No need for a sub 99% of the timeMidrange stays nice and clean as well. They truly are great drivers.
> 
> The one time I heard the Ushers in a car the midbass was a little lacking. How are they rumbling in the Maggie?


Simply put, I have no problems in the midbass department! LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wanted to update where I am at this point. I am utterly dissapointed in the midbass output of the Ushers right now. I thought they were doing what I needed them to do, but found that my subs were filling in what they were missing. This all came from a round of actual tuning and testing. Any ideas?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

In my experience those Ushers either need to be sealed or helped in the lowend with EQ


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work. Simple and clean... I like that!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> In my experience those Ushers either need to be sealed or helped in the lowend with EQ


Maybe I'll try EQ with them, I just hate adding boost, I would rather cut. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

this build looks familiar!! looks great


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

very very cool install! I'm only counting 2 of 3 for the 3 way install though?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I FINALLY got the chance to do some serious tuning and added a little bit of EQ to the Ushers and they woke up. They aren't midbass monsters, but their midbass presence is great. Wonderful part is that the subs blend wonderfully thus far and I am overall very happy with the results.

I also spent some time taking the extra advertising crap like Sirius ready, etc off the face of my CD-Player...it was just too cluttered!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BLD MOVS said:


> very very cool install! I'm only counting 2 of 3 for the 3 way install though?


3 way = Tweeters, mid and sub
4 way = Tweeters, midrange, midbass, subwoofer

I am only running a 2-way front stage for now.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im glad they are working out for you Glen 

BTW what did you use to take those logos off the face?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Im glad they are working out for you Glen
> 
> BTW what did you use to take those logos off the face?


Nail Polish remover and a Q-Tip...there is a thread on here about that.

I'm glad the Ushers are working out also! I can finally listen to music in my car LOL


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> 3 way = Tweeters, mid and sub
> 4 way = Tweeters, midrange, midbass, subwoofer
> 
> I am only running a 2-way front stage for now.


oops. I was assuming "3-way" was minus the sub.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So the Usher's just aren't able to handle the power I am giving them, so I bought a pair of the Exodus Audio Anarchy mids. 8 pounds each, massive, massive, massive. They should do the trick.


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

I gotta see how your gonna make those fit. only way I can see them working is in a custom door panel.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bigg Boy said:


> I gotta see how your gonna make those fit. only way I can see them working is in a custom door panel.


Yeah, custom door panel might be required. I did some measuring and it would be close otherwise. I'll probably be working on them next week, so I'll make sure and update this.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got the Exodus mids in! So far they are much better than the Ushers in the midbass area. I also like how these sound much like paper cone driver, but they have an aluminum cone. Seems like you get the snappiness and detail of aluminum with the smoothness of paper.

On to the pics:

Baffle made:










Backed with 3/8'' Ensolite










Installed and deadened










Door panel cut...cuts look terrible in the pics LOL










Grille made to cover everything










Going to order some neo magnets for the grille


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

There ya go looks clean


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great! Can't wait to hear it tomorrow.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

GLN305 said:


> Got the Exodus mids in! So far they are much better than the Ushers in the midbass area. I also like how these sound much like paper cone driver, but they have an aluminum cone. Seems like you get the snappiness and detail of aluminum with the smoothness of paper.
> 
> On to the pics:
> 
> ...


Give us the system rundown!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bigg Boy said:


> There ya go looks clean


Thanks! I am glad I could fit these monsters in the doors, it was worth it!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a pics of the grille mounted with double sided tape for now. I need to find a more secure way, but this works for now.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Damn, that looks REALLY nice!


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

awesome build! makes me want to drive to Austin to hear the system!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

trevordj said:


> Damn, that looks REALLY nice!


Thanks, even though it was simple I am happy with the results.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

ok, i know the thread has been done for a week but, where did you get your latch for the false floor and what is it called? i went to lowes today and they couldn't understand my explanation


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

MTopper said:


> ok, i know the thread has been done for a week but, where did you get your latch for the false floor and what is it called? i went to lowes today and they couldn't understand my explanation


Do you mean the double roller catch? They have them in the section with cabinet hardware and drawer slides. Shop Gatehouse 233957 Nickel-Plate Double Roller Catch at Lowes.com


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome, thanks a lot. the employees at my local lowes don't even know what mdf is. i have to point it out to them and ask if they have other sizes. then i get the "uh, we can cut it if you want." wow, just wow...


----------



## zblee (May 18, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Grille made to cover everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you make these grills? they look great and possibly easy to make...


----------



## wiseman454 (Nov 30, 2009)

Clean, clean, clean. Great job.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

zblee said:


> How did you make these grills? they look great and possibly easy to make...


they are made of 1/4'' MDF. I cut the outer diameter first using a router and Jasper jig, then made the inner hole the same way. I used a 1/4'' roundover bit on the outer edge, touched up with sandpaper then covered in grille cloth.


----------



## zblee (May 18, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> they are made of 1/4'' MDF. I cut the outer diameter first using a router and Jasper jig, then made the inner hole the same way. I used a 1/4'' roundover bit on the outer edge, touched up with sandpaper then covered in grille cloth.


did you glue the cloth to the ring or some kind of staple?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

zblee said:


> did you glue the cloth to the ring or some kind of staple?


I used Super Glue with accelerator to glue the cloth to the backside of the ring.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

You have the same wheels that I have. great choice. I really like how you did that door panel grille. It actually looks higher end then the generic stock grille.

I was thinking about that sort of idea too, I mean you can fit a really deep driver in the front door by cutting out the stock grill like that.

Nice setup. How much would you charge me to make a grill just like that, but maybe with a door panel matching grill cloth?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sparkly blue got old....now the amps are RED!!!

It was a PITA stripping all the old powder off LOL


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

why?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

ttocs388 said:


> why?


I am changing the color scheme in the car from blue to red. Alot of stuff is gonna end up red.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

This shot is just too damn sexy!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I like em without the covers too


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea I like em naked better too.


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

X3 on Naked...

As I always tell my wife, lingerie is fun for a few minutes, but Naked is the crowd pleaser!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

x4 on naked.
Both amps and ladies.

J.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

depends on the ladies as I have some friends who I pray to god I never get to see anymore then I already have.

But I would take the covers off rather then the baby blue and red that doesn't match anything for sure.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

amitaF said:


> This shot is just too damn sexy!


They do look nice undressed!


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Think of all that work you could have saved yourself.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Would the amp run cooler without it?


You might get moar deebees


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

M-Dub said:


> Think of all that work you could have saved yourself.


Yeah, especially since I texture coated them, the did the red powder and sanded that and did another coat. About 10 hours of work total inlcluding stripping them!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Would the amp run cooler without it?
> 
> 
> You might get moar deebees


Moar debeees....might be enough motivation!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Super clean looking install, kudos.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, X5 for naked.


----------

